# Who has good pollen patties for sale?



## yoyo (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a hive that is going to need TLC to make it thru the winter. I am thinking of getting some pollen patties but don't know anything about them. Can someone suggest maybe who sells a good patty. I did as mountaincamp suggested to another member and I added a hive body and placed a jar of syrup on the topbars. This hive sure is light.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

The best pre-made commercial patties from a nutrition basis is BeePro Patties from MannLake.

www.mannlakeltd.com

If you want to make your own, finding smaller amounts of pollen sub, in less than 50 lb bags can be tricky. You can make your own and add the ingredients you want. The recipes are many. 

I sell 10 pound bags of pollen sub for 15 dollars. Shipping is 10 dollars.

You can usually find it on ebay under "Beekeeping". http://cgi.ebay.com/Pollen-Substitu...ryZ46527QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Or if you want to order direct, email me at [email protected] and I can take your order with a credit card. If you want to call, 1-717-938-0444

I do not offer custom patties or mixing on small orders.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

*pollen patties*

I dont know as far as nutrient content for bees. I bought global pollen patties off of Betterbee. I made some of my own to: the bees ate both


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Beesource member WG Bee Farm sells Global pollen patties. You can PM him.
He lives in Eden, NC


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I have been using mann lakes pollen patties and they are awesome.


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

you could probably get some from keith, if you buy 1000lb. sorry chef, couldn't resist.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Now that was funny.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

opps... guess I am not big enough to fit in Keiths "circle of friends" 

Well... lets do the math... I have 32 colonies... If I.. say... feed 2 pounds twice a year... that is 64 pounds plus another 64 which is... I think... 128 pounds. Now I am only... I think.. I am only 872 pounds short of the min of 1000 pounds. So that means I will need... lets see... another 218 hives (granting I only feed 4 pounds a year). 

mmmm... Hey Keith... can I buy some hives from you? Oh wait.. is there a 1000 colonie min???


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

last year was my first occasion to try feeding pollen/ pollen substitute patties. I acquired mine from frank (see iddee post) and was quite pleased.


----------



## yoyo (Jun 13, 2007)

Iddee, who was that selling the pollen patties at the conference in Kinston?


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Wyatt, Frank
740 S Fieldcrest Rd
Eden, NC 27288

336-635-5821

The one and the same. Good fellow to deal with.

He will be the speaker at the Guilford County beekeepers meeting in Greensboro next Tuesday night, Oct. 9th.
He will have patties with him for sale if you want to attend the meeting. He will be talking on bee nutrition.


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

Are Global patties still available? I heard rumor they were not going to be available in CA this coming spring.


----------

